# The Big Hog Trout Are Showing Their Faces, It's been a blast!



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

The last two days of January started off with a bang for us, and February will be epic for us. Les Mcdonald landed a solid 28" 8 1/2 lb hog trout and on his next cast a very nice 6lb Trout, so I marked the drift. We circled back around and made another drift on the same line and stayed on the the same line and landed several more 4-5lb Trout and nice Reds for the remainder of the day, we pretty much left them biting. Repetition definitely pays off this time of year. Water temps in that area were just a few degrees higher in that location, and a few degrees makes all the difference in the world. We released all the larger Trout to live on and continue on laying those eggs. They were just too full of row to throw in the ice chest and we were definitely not lacking any fish. les took the measurements of the fish to make a replica and had plenty of photos to share for now on. The photos of the other people with Travis Wallach and his gang plus James Tesch with his group were also awesome likewise with many nice trout and Redfish likewise, the action has not stopped for us by any means and tomorrow we are going to go back and do it again, "The Awesome Months are here". Now we jump on into February and now is the time these Trophy Trout really start packing on the pounds. They will continue holding this weight on into May before the heat starts to set on us. If your wanting that trophy fish of a lifetime now is the time. February, March, and April are going to be awesome! We haven't even reached Spring yet so I cant even imagine how promising Spring will be. We are catching just as many Redfish as we are Trout, they are all mixed together, and those Reds make it just as exciting. The Reds are feeding on crab for the most part which is why they are very bright orange in color, and our Trout are eating those sand eels up, so we are pretty much throwing any plastic that comes close to matching the hatch such as The new Chicken Boy jerk bait called the Whippin chicken and Down South plastics.

Thank you all for reading the report and looking forward to many more with all these great days we have coming up. I have so many photos over the past few days so I'm going to put the remainder in the replies just under the report. I have days open in February, March and April so give me a shout and we'll get after them. "Don't forget to ask about the winter and spring time specials".

Capt. Hollis Forrester 979-236-3115

[email protected] www.capthollisforrester.com

and on Face Book - Matagorda Bay Fishing Guide "It's an awesome page with up to date with fishing reports and how to's.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*photos*

photos


----------

